# Handling tips?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I have one of my pups with a handler and she won her first point this past week. Should I pay the handler a bonus for this? She does not add one in automatically. Is there proper etiquette for this?


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Personally, I would. I think it is gracious, plus perhaps it gives greater incentive to try hard again next time.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KalaMama said:


> I have one of my pups with a handler and she won her first point this past week. Should I pay the handler a bonus for this? She does not add one in automatically. Is there proper etiquette for this?


I thought you only had one puppy lol who went out to the show ? Congrats thats is great you got your first point!

We still have no points on Enzo yet but We hope to get some very soon. We have been sitting out waiting for his hair to grow.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd tip a handler for getting points on my dog. That is the job they are being paid to do. Now if a dog got a Group 1 or BIS, I think a gift is in order!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I'm not sure I'd tip a handler for getting points on my dog. That is the job they are being paid to do. Now if a dog got a Group 1 or BIS, I think a gift is in order!


I agree with this. You're paying them to get points on your dog. But anything above a point is definitely cause for celebration (and perhaps a little extra financial incentive).


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I'm not sure I'd tip a handler for getting points on my dog. That is the job they are being paid to do. Now if a dog got a Group 1 or BIS, I think a gift is in order!


I agree. The handlers get paid good money for what they do so unless it's something extra like a group 1, I wouldn't tip.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to always tip! My handler worked so hard on my dogs. My dog was always her top priority, sometimes money talks. Sometimes an extra $20 can ensure a busy handler personally stays on your dog instead of having their assistant take your dog in or them giving priority to another clients dog if both end up in the winners ring 

I am a tipper in general, however. I don't have a ton of money or anything but I know how hard people work in the service industry.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree and disagree....I tip because I like what has happened. The amount of the tip is important. A point is great - don't get me wrong but its not group or Best of Opp, or what not. If your handler is not working hard for you they wont no matter what you tip them. I have seen some handlers that should not be handling other peoples dogs - I handle my own dog in the ring because my girl wouldn't do well with someone else.


----------

